# Weaving a dacron pouch



## Wingshooter

Here is a video showing how I weave the slingshot pouch. Here I am using 80 pound dacron this is the best stuff I have used.








The second vid is a different way to tie the pouch ends.

Here is a picture showing the center nail. If you use one center nail it makes the band hole smaller and makes the pouch 3 inches long instead of 3 1/4.


----------



## wll

Wingshooter said:


> Here is a video showing how I weave the slingshot pouch. Here I am using 80 pound dacron this is the best stuff I have used.


Great video and extremely helpful, thank you very much.

Roger, have you noticed any difference in ammo flight between your weaved pouches and leather pouches and do they last longer ? I would think they would be stronger than leather, but I have been wrong before 

Again, thank you.

wll


----------



## oldmiser

very interesting..seems like a real strong pouch..Man I don't know if I could do that...I like it tho ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Wingshooter

wll said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video showing how I weave the slingshot pouch. Here I am using 80 pound dacron this is the best stuff I have used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great video and extremely helpful, thank you very much.
> 
> Roger, have you noticed any difference in ammo flight between your weaved pouches and leather pouches and do they last longer ? I would think they would be stronger than leather, but I have been wrong before
> 
> Again, thank you.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

The pouches shoot the same. There is a different feel with the weaving the texture will let you hold just the ammo a lot better than leather. This pouch done right so it doesn't come unraveled will out last anything out there. Even if it starts to unravel you can grab the loose ends and retie and re melt the ends. There is no stretch to this stuff. It is braided Dacron deep sea fishing line.


----------



## Poiema

Wingshooter said:


> Here is a video showing how I weave the slingshot pouch. Here I am using 80 pound dacron this is the best stuff I have used.
> 
> The second vid is a different way to tie the pouch ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture showing the center nail. If you use one center nail it makes the band hole smaller
> 
> and makes the pouch 3 inches long instead of 3 1/4.


THANK YOU for the excellent tutorials. It appears very similar to a bead-weaving loom.
It sounds like the *length of your warp threads is 2" (*between the metal combs*)*, so your
woven area is *2"L x 3/4"W*. The *nail pegs are spaced 3/4"W*, but pouch W and L varies
depending on nail peg placement ???

Unfortunately I'm not very good at building stuff














. The closest to YOUR setup that
I'm able to find is a *beading loom from Clover Needlecraft*. They have an variable loom,
that can be *adjusted from a maximum 4.5" warp distance or less*, "continuous warp"
and *multiple pegs*. It's a bit pricey, but has quite a lot of unique features for adjustability and
other projects as well.

If you really feel these pouches are worth it... I would definitely not mind trying this at all.


----------



## Wingshooter

PM sent


----------



## Charles

Great instructions, WS.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BloodyBill

I saw your jigs for sale on your sight,knot work has long been another hobby of mine.I use a somewhat similar jig to make monkeys fists.I think I may have to give one of your pouches a try.Although as I mentioned in another post I like my leather with a small hole dead center to center the ammo.


----------



## WindLvr

The first video of this says it is unavailable on YouTube. Does anyone by any chance still have a copy of the video they would be willing to post since I missed the first one? I would be really grateful. I really want to give these woven pouches a try as I have a gut feeling I will really like them compared to any type of animal hyde that can be purchased. Anyway, if anyone can help I would gratefully appreciate it!!!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## inconvenience

I clicked on this highly dubious of anything synthetic for a pouch. But I have to admit these seem pretty legit. I would definitely give one a day in court.


----------



## WindLvr

Knot work and weaving is a hobby of mine, so I really wanted to give this a try. I am still trying to figure out exactly what he did to make his. I can see his jig and how he ties it off in the second video, but the first video is unavailable sadly. I found another guy on YouTube that is weaving nylon pouches, but they don't anywhere as nice as Roger's Dacron pouches did. I contacted him, but I have not heard anything back. I am thinking I am just going to give it a shot with the Dacron that high available here at the house, and just see how it turns out. I always have Dacron available for my kites. I am also wondering if a some of the paracord of the smaller, thinner variety would be worthwhile trying as well. If you soak the paracord in water for about 15 minutes it shrinks, and then it will have no stretch at all which is perfect for a pouch. Too be honest, I am not 100% sure I am looking for in a pouch. I am still just experimenting with different things on certain slingshots during times I cannot be out shooting. I'm always trying something new in all of my hobbies. Although I am surprised I have any spare time right now with racing season here, and shooting dang near every day. Racing takes up a LOT of my time, but it's such a rush to fly at the speeds we do.


----------



## romanista77

WindLvr said:


> Knot work and weaving is a hobby of mine, so I really wanted to give this a try. I am still trying to figure out exactly what he did to make his. I can see his jig and how he ties it off in the second video, but the first video is unavailable sadly. I found another guy on YouTube that is weaving nylon pouches, but they don't anywhere as nice as Roger's Dacron pouches did. I contacted him, but I have not heard anything back. I am thinking I am just going to give it a shot with the Dacron that high available here at the house, and just see how it turns out. I always have Dacron available for my kites. I am also wondering if a some of the paracord of the smaller, thinner variety would be worthwhile trying as well. If you soak the paracord in water for about 15 minutes it shrinks, and then it will have no stretch at all which is perfect for a pouch. Too be honest, I am not 100% sure I am looking for in a pouch. I am still just experimenting with different things on certain slingshots during times I cannot be out shooting. I'm always trying something new in all of my hobbies. Although I am surprised I have any spare time right now with racing season here, and shooting dang near every day. Racing takes up a LOT of my time, but it's such a rush to fly at the speeds we do.


Interested to see what you come up with. Please keep us updated.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost Tracker

Excellent thinking/weaving across technologies! Yep, I know 'round he'ah there's both rigid traditionalists and wayyyy outside-the-box pioneers. Yet if the eventual goal is to launch small, round, hard things as fast as possible for as long as possible...I'm ALL in! Well Done!


----------



## belgianbeard

I'd like to give this a shot as well. Does anyone know where I might be able to find the videos?


----------

